# Northern MASS



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

Hello guys,
I live in southern nh however, My ad in the local paper also covers northern ma.
I have been taking an a** load of calls for methuen lawerance ,and lowell area.
If anyone is intrested let me know. I would love to pass them on to someone rather than tell them I can' do it.
mike


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I would love some, i live in lawrence mass..wouldnt want lowell though, i try to stick around law, meth, Andover, dracut ..PM me info i would appreciate it..Thanks..Mike...PS where are u located?:waving:


----------



## montecristo (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello,
I am north of Worcester and south of Leominster. Would take any in this area...


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*Belvidere Plowing*

Hello,
I'm interested with the Lowell Area accounts. Are they still available?

[email protected]
978 833 2887


----------

